# شرح البرنامج الشهير powermill



## twister (27 أكتوبر 2010)

لقد وجدت فى المنتدي ان كورسات powermill المضافه بواسطه اخوانى المهندسين الافاضل الغت من مواقع التحميل لقدم الملفات لذلك اقدم لكم كورس powermill9 المقدم من شركه delcam فهو شرح سهل ارجو ان يعجبكم

http://http://rapidshare.com/files/427356210/power_mill_cued.pdf


----------



## twister (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتذر خطا فى الرابط هذا الرابط الصحيح http://www.rapidshare.com/files/427356210/power_mill_cued.pdf


----------



## _mhefny (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليكوربنا يكرمك بالعلم المنشور


----------

